# Breeding Tegus In Uk ?



## TeguH (Mar 3, 2011)

Is there anyone on here that can point me in the right direction of breeding my male and female tegu's, am from the UK and need the advice as there isnt anyone around that has done this sucessfully to get advice off??


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to be more specific in your questions ... 

I believe a member had hers breed not long ago so this must be the time of year .. 

What happens when you put them in together??


----------



## TeguH (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry i didnt know about heating and feeding, when they go together in the tank, she will go and burry herself and he will follow and you wont see them for around 1/2 hours. My male follows the female around the viv alll the time, and hes very protective, he moves his jawls and makes a noise, then when they burry he goes half to the side and half ontop of her. We have been told that this is them mating however we were told that we should keep the lighting and heating on and feeding as normal, however i thought they needed to be cold and undisterbed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

They arn`t fighting that`s good !!

Keep putting them in together and be on the look out for eggs ... 

I had`nt heard of the temperature thing .. 

If it concerns you you could compromise till some one tells you different .. 

Check back later when we get some vets on here and they will know far more than me


----------



## TeguH (Mar 3, 2011)

How long would you say it takes for the eggs? 
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 3, 2011)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tinyurl.com/48fflc9" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tinyurl.com/48fflc9</a><!-- m -->

I found this 4pg thread on Tegu Breeding,
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?2258-Breeding-tegus" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?2258-Breeding-tegus</a><!-- m -->

Hope i helped.


----------



## toytown (Mar 14, 2011)

does anyone know of a tegu breeder in the uk


----------

